# F150 - water in floorboard after rain



## Jasper (Jul 8, 2013)

After a good rain I have water puddled on the driver's side floorboard of my 2002 F150. Recently started having a few electrical issues that I imagine are related to water getting in the fuse box or something. Right now the blower motor won't turn off even with the key removed. 

How can I tell if its the windshield seal leaking? Any other possibilities? Anyone know the approximate cost of getting a windshield resealed?

Thanks!


----------



## Davis31052 (Jul 8, 2013)

*Found this doing a Google search of your post title*

Don't know for sure, but it might help your situation.

John in Baton Rouge
Baton Rouge, LA 
 Reply » 
|Report Abuse 
|Judge it! 
|#74 
Jan 2, 2011 Nathan Allen wrote: 
CLASS ACTION YEAH!!! I'm all in.(nathanbgood@gmail.com) I have the same problem, water leaking from somewhere into the dash and finally accumulating on the driver side floor mat. I have a 2001 f-150 crew cab. The leak started about a year ago with no problems at first, but now I have weird electrical problems, like dash lights staying on, door ajar tones when key is out of the ignition, heater blower staying on when key is out, and here is the really weird one, windshield wipers won't come on unless the shifter is in park, also the wipers won't go off unless the shifter is in park. The only way they will change at all, is if it is in park, no matter where I set them, plus a few more strange problems. The only thing GOOD I can say is, after it dries out, everything goes back to normal, FOR NOW!!!(nathanbgood@gmail.com) CLASS ACTION!!!


NEW RESPONSE 2 Jan 2011, I have a 2001 F150 supercab with only 46,000 miles, step-side and bullit green,that had recently started leaking with the water showing up between the bottom door sill and the floor mat. I actually could see the water dripping from under the dash.This is on the drivers side only. I have fixed the problem so far,it has rained very hard and I have not seen any more water in the cab. I removed the grill between the hood and the windshield with the windshield wiper base. I was expecting to see leaves and debris down in the drain holes under this. I got a hose and flushed the drain area out and noticed the factory mud flap was backing up the water from exiting down below. This I guess was causing the water to seep into the cab under the dash. So I removed the bottom of the mud flap and part of the plastic fender well at the bottom and then flushed all the junk out with a water hose. This seems to have solved the problem. My wifes 300 lexus had the same problem, but we traded it in, 210,000 miles, if I would have known this at the time she'd probably still be driving the car. Easy solution and anyone with basic tools can do this. The windshield wiper arm will come off by working it back and fourth and a little persuasion with some needle nose pliers. Good Luck! John in Baton Rouge


----------



## Jasper (Jul 9, 2013)

Davis,

Thank you! I'll check it out.


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jul 9, 2013)

Does it sit under trees? Ever been wrecked anywhere in the front?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mines also leaking I suspect the sliding back glass is leaking as its in the rear corner I am gonna get some silicone and run a bean around the top of the glass on the outside inside alittle gap. Will see if hat fixes it black of course


----------



## Davis31052 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Mines also leaking I suspect the sliding back glass is leaking as its in the rear corner I am gonna get some silicone and run a bean around the top of the glass on the outside inside alittle gap. Will see if hat fixes it black of course



My 1997 ext cab F-150 did that. When Ford installed the rear glass the fasteners were over tightened and broken.

They are studs attached to the window frame with small nuts on the inside. Had to drop the headliner and remove the rear cab trim and the back seat to get the window out for a reseal. 

 Found the broken parts and just replaced the whole back glass with a one piece. No need for a slider in a big cab truck for me.


----------

